# Από που κατεβάζουμε το gentoo με graphic intercafe install?

## George1987

Γειά σας.

Προσπάθησα μια φορά να εγκαταστήσω το gentoo linux στο σταθερό Η/Υ μου αλλά απέτυχα. Τώρα θα επιχειρήσω να το βάλω στο φορητό μου. Έχω μάθει οτι υπάρχει και gentoo που έχει γραφικό περιβάλλον για εγκατάσταση αλλά όσο και να έψαξα δεν βρήκα από που το κατεβάζω η μάλον δεν αναφέρουν αν έχει το GUI. Γνωρίζει κανείς από που μπορώ να το βρώ ??

----------

## Slammer

H δυναμη του gentoo ειναι το customization που σου προσφέρει το building απο τα sources. Aν θελεις να μάθεις και να χρησιμοποιήσεις το gentoo ακολουθησε πιστά τις οδηγίες με τον κλασικό τρόπο (το 99% των αποτυχιών οφείλονται σε απλά λαθάκια στην εκτέλεση των εντολών που περιγράφονται στο manual).

Νομίζω ότι τα universal CD περιέχουν ένα γραφικό installer όμως δεν ξέρω πόσο ώριμος είναι και αν τελικά θα έχεις επιτυχία. Αν οποσδήποτε θέλεις gentoo με γραφικό installer στον ταχύτερο χρόνο, χρησιμοποίησε το sabayon το οποίο ουσιαστικά είναι ένα στημένο, έτοιμο gentoo.

----------

## manolos

μπορεις ανετα να κατεβασεις το gentoo liveCD 2008 (32 & 64 bit) που αρχικα εχεις γραφικο περιβαλλον για εγκατασταση και μετα την εγκατασταση μπαινεις στη μαυρη οθονη!   :Razz: 

----------

## Hwoarang

Ο γραφικός installer δεν υποστυρίζεται πλέον

----------

